# Bread and Wine



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 7, 2011)

I am of the persuasion that the best and most proper elements of the Supper are bread and wine (though grape juice is fine if that is all that is available). I was wondering what one should do if they run across a culture that doesn't have grapes (perhaps in a missions position). Do we substitute for another juice? I have heard that some use water.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a interesting scenario. I'm in no way a expert in wine, but are all wines made from grapes? Are there other wines made instead from other fruits or vegetables?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

I believe you can make wine from any fruit. In fact if memory serves me, someone on the PB made some wine from mellon.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought so. The town i lived in when i was in Korea was famous for onion growing and with that there renowned onion wine. I do not mind onions but not enough to drink there wine.


----------



## elnwood (Jul 7, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> This is a interesting scenario. I'm in no way a expert in wine, but are all wines made from grapes? Are there other wines made instead from other fruits or vegetables?



I think the question should not be "other wines," but "other fruits of the vine." Jesus doesn't use the word οἶνος, "wine," but rather γεννήμα τῆς ἀμπέλου, "fruit of the vine" ([ESV]Matt. 26:29[/ESV], [ESV]Mark 14:25[/ESV], [ESV]Luke 22:18[/ESV]).

Lots of other fruits grow on vines: watermelon, honey dew, cantelope, passion fruit, and kiwifruit.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 7, 2011)

If a culture does not have wine, I am sure that they have Coca-cola..... 


(Sorry, no answer to give... just wanted to mention the universal character of Coke.)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> If a culture does not have wine, I am sure that they have Coca-cola.....
> 
> 
> (Sorry, no answer to give... just wanted to mention the universal character of Coke.)



I actually went to a Jewish service that served wine and Oreo's for communion. It was a weird combo. Milk and cookies would have been awesome.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2011)

Two weeks ago I celebrated communion with the highland evangelists. 

We had no grape juice or wine and used fruit drink from concentrate (like cool-aid). I was able to find some bread, but otherwise we would have used sago (a pulpy starch from the inside of a sago palm tree...sort of like bread). 

We know it is less than ideal, but it is even less than less-than-ideal to not have communion at all.

What do you think of my practice? Did I do anything wrong?


----------

